# HT Crossover design???



## ajw2685 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, I am jumping head first into HT. I have an order going into Parts Express tonight for some budget 6.5" and tweeters to make my own MTM speakers for fun. However, I want to make the towers 3-way with some EHQS 8's. I would like to have Mid Tweet Mid Sub Sub in each tower. Yes, towers are going to be huge, will not be a problem. I think the for the first time, everything will be sealed, or ported with a PVC tube. No T-Lines on the first go-round. Simplicity is definitely needed here.

Tweeter: Dayton DC28F-8 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter 8 ohm
Woofers: Peerless 835004 SDS 6-1/2" Woofer 4 Ohm
Mid-bass: EHQS 8" Single 4 ohm

Ok, my idea is this.

(1) Tweeter high passed at around ~3K
(2) Midrange bandpassed at ~150 to ~3K
(2) EHQS 8 bandpassed at ~50 to ~150

An ID oem 12" will be added later for ~15 to ~50

So, how in the heck do I design the crossovers? Anyone want to whip some plans up for me? I can solder and get all the parts if I had an idea of how to design the crossovers. Is my idea even possible/feasible? Recommendations?

Just looking to learn/experiment here. I appreciate any help/comments.


----------



## Zuben (Dec 28, 2009)

Persoanlly, I would use active crossover and dial in exactly what you want.


----------

